# (McHenry County, IL) Looking for a few good gamers



## timespike (Apr 22, 2007)

*All slots currently filled. I'll remove this notice if that changes.*



Due to geography and scheduling conflicts, the gaming group my wife and I are part of is disbanding. We'd like to start a new one so we can keep playing. Pardon the length of this post; I'm looking for some very specific types of gamers.

*Here's what I bring to the gaming table:*

I'm a moderately experienced gamer, having become interested in the hobby back about 13 years ago, and having played and/or GMed regularly for the last 8 or so. I'm friendly, polite, well-groomed, and very, very into the hobby. I also can host games at my residence, and my wife and I are known to cook for our group on occasion, a task which we like to think we excel at. (We've certainly had no complaints!)

If you're familiar with the "styles of gamer" I'm a narrativist, through and through. I like games that feel like good fantasy literature, and strive to make my sessions as exciting and entertaining as possible. I have an off-the-cuff, on-the-fly style of GMing that means that while a sharp group of players can and will keep me on my toes, it's unlikely that the action's going to stop if you throw me a curveball. I tend to be fairly generous with rewards and understand that players like to have some measurable success in games, rather than an endless river of struggle and tragedy. I have an extensive library of d20 fantasy materials that I can draw on (and you're welcome to use at the table). I like to enhance games with music and the like on occasion. I'm not a killer, level-draining, or trap-happy GM. My current total of PC deaths stands at 2, and both came back.

*And here's what I'm looking for:*

Well-behaved, polite, well-groomed gamers that have graduated high school and that like and understand the 3.5 d20 fantasy rules. I'm also looking for players that like to play heroes. I love my old gaming group, but if I have to try and wedge another vampire, half-demon, homeless criminal, or other extremely dark, tortured, and angst-ridden, yet still somehow (barely) good-aligned PC into one of my games, I'm going to scream.  Female gamers, Christians, political conservatives, married couples, and other oft-pariahs of the gaming scene are welcome at my table and heartily encouraged to respond. I'd ideally like to find 2-4 players; my most successful game ever was with a group of 3. I'm also willing to be patient. I'd rather wait longer and have the right players than start as soon as possible and have things fall apart.

*The campaign I intend to run:*

My intention is to run a campaign in Monte Cook's Ptolus setting. For those unfamiliar, Ptolus is a somewhat "progressive" fantasy setting with firearms, pocket watches, and other simple tech. It's also highly urbanized. The game would start at level 1 and hopefully progress all the way to level 20. The time slot I have in mind is Sunday nights, starting at 5:30 pm and running to somewhere between 8:30 and 10:30. The first session will be some time after the conclusion of the spring semester. (How long after depends on how long it takes me to assemble a group)

*Notable house rules:*

For this game, you'll need to have a level 1 character generated using 32-point buy as outlined in the DMG.

I do not allow evil or chaotic neutral PC alignments, and lawful neutral or true neutral PCs need to be "heroes willing to get their hands dirty" types rather than self-absorbed loners, mercenaries, or other non-heroic concepts. This is non-negotiable. I realize that much fun can be had playing evil characters, but it's just not my cup of tea. PCs that become evil in play become NPCs under my control and the player can make a new character. Likewise, you need to make a character willing to work as part of a team, and you'll also need to play a standard Ptolus race. (The ones from the PHB plus a few specific to the setting. There's a kind of winged elf, a lion-headed humanoid race called the Littorians and a few others) Aside from those two strictures, I'm pretty flexible. I have a pretty good-sized library and if you want to play one of the new base classes from one of WotC's Complete books or the Tome of Battle, that's perfectly fine with me (in fact, I _strongly encourage_ aspiring warrior types to play a tome of battle class). I won't be using incarnum, truenaming, shadow magic, or psionics in this particular game, but if you want to play, for instance, a favored soul, spellthief, or warlock, feel free. If you're the sort who likes to plan character advancement way out in advance, I encourage you to submit a build to me early so I can get you to all of your RP PrC requirements in time. You can make a very mechanically-strong PC and I won't object (not at all, actually), but loopholing and cheese are frowned upon in a most dour fashion. I'm not kidding. I'll go all English butler on you (and make you design a new PC or redesign the existing one).

Interested parties should respond to this post or drop me a PM. Feel free to ask any questions you have when contacting me.

I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## logan9a (Apr 22, 2007)

You realize that aside from posting in the forum, there is no other way to contact you due to the preferences you have set up?

If you need a game, can make it to Hoffman Estates, IL and care more about 'is it a good game' rather than 'what system they are using', feel free to contact me at logan9a@yahoo.com

Logan


----------



## timespike (Apr 26, 2007)

logan9a said:
			
		

> You realize that aside from posting in the forum, there is no other way to contact you due to the preferences you have set up?




Gah! I need to go amend those. 

I appreciate the offer, but I'm looking for players for a new game, rather than to join someone else's. I appreciate the offer, however.


----------



## logan9a (Apr 27, 2007)

Let me get this straight.  You'd rather build a group of people from scratch than click into an already existing group?

Logan


----------



## timespike (Apr 30, 2007)

I've actually already done it. 

I _do_ appreciate the invite, though, believe me. I just had a particular gaming itch that I wanted to scratch.


----------

